
Asian Murder Hornets Have Arrived in North America - NN88
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/02/us/asian-giant-hornet-washington.html
======
vulcan01
These sound scary :)

Japan's human deaths from murder hornets are "up to 50/yr" (from the article).
US's deaths from bee stings are "annual average of 62 deaths"[1]. My
rudimentary math (US pop. / Japan pop. * 50 deaths/yr) says that it would be
about 131/yr for the US. (Of course this doesn't take into account whatever
other factors there are).

The bees on the other hand... Hopefully WA can figure out how to stop these
things. I want my local honey...

[1]
[https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/68/wr/mm6829a5.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/68/wr/mm6829a5.htm)

~~~
m0llusk
You don't need to die to find them unpleasant. In my senior year of college
one of these built a nest outside the library and they would dive at me
menacingly when it was warm out. They are at least as big as hummingbirds and
behave much more aggressively.

